# Wa rehandle



## jared08 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey guys, I looking into doing my first wa rehandle and am not really sure where to begin. So im looking for someone with experience to either share their methods with some details or a reference i can go to that explains the process. Im planning on buying wood from burl source or some other recommended dealer and would like to do a burl and ferrule, forget the endcap at the time to save money. thanks for your time and advice.

Jared


----------



## greasedbullet (Apr 30, 2013)

I am also very interested in this. Hopefully You will get the help you desire. Wish I could help.


----------



## bathonuk (Apr 30, 2013)

Guys you will need something to remove a lot of wood, the best will be belt sander, long drill, dowel, glue sanding paper. Clean your wood. Make a hole in the center of it and in the ferrule with same diameter as the dowel. Put some glue in the holes, then dowel and glue everything together. Now you should have one piece of something starting to be similar to handle. Remove as much material as you can with saw. When you will get to width and height you need start sanding. If you dont have belt sander you can use sanding paper laying flat on something. Be sure that you always have nice square. Once you get width and height that you want draw some help lines and start grinding off the corners. It is possible to make it this way but you will need loads of elbow grease. Once it is ready polish it. Then drill hole and using rasp file make it big enough for the tang. I hope you understand what i mean.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Apr 30, 2013)

Let's begin with what tools do you have or what space do you have should you buy some necessary tools?

You will need a drill press, a sander, a bandsaw to start.

M


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't have a bandsaw. It's very tough work without one, but it can be done. Mine are FAAAR from good, it's so tough to get clean sides. One of these days.....................


----------



## jared08 (Apr 30, 2013)

I have a 4x32 belt sander. Orbital sander. Table saw. Circular saw. And several drills, not a drill press tho.


----------



## bathonuk (May 1, 2013)

You've got everythng you need. As i said before. Glue two pueces of wood together or horn and wood. Sand it to nice square with witdth and height as you need and grind of the corners. Clamp your handle in the vice and drill holes. You can do that before you grind off the corners so you'll have some space for adjustments.


----------



## Mike9 (May 1, 2013)

I feel that is over simplifying the process. I've been thinking about this dowel business. If it is the same diameter as the width of the tang then that much material can be removed from the center of the dowel. Clear tape over the tang and glue the dowel into the handle then remove the tang when dry and glue on the ferrule using the tang as a guide. I believe it would make it stronger in the long run without all that drilling and filing since few of us has a handle broach. I do however recommend use of a drill press for accuracy as well as safety.

You can check out my "lam-wa handle" thread here in the shop talk section for a different perspective.


----------



## jared08 (May 7, 2013)

Alright i think i have a decent clue what to do here. I picked up some small files, dowels, and wood glue today and have 2 burls in the mail. Im going to do a trial run with some extra pine i have laying around just to practice so i dont ruin 80$ of nice wood. Ill possibly check back with questions after i give that a shot. Any suggestions how to cleanly remove the old handle if its epoxied on?


----------



## bathonuk (May 9, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gg3RpeoVO1w&feature=youtube_gdata_player

If it won't come out then you can put your handle in to the boiling water for a moment and then try. Repeat that between hammering. I did that with Konosuke H. It took me half hour but I saved the handle.


----------

